
Are We Making Elections Less Secure Just to Save Time? - jonbaer
https://theintercept.com/2018/09/04/election-results-voting-system/
======
uptown
If you're interested in election tech, also check out this post:
[https://medium.com/@jennycohn1/georgia-6-and-the-voting-
mach...](https://medium.com/@jennycohn1/georgia-6-and-the-voting-machine-
vendors-87278fdb0cdf)

I've yet to hear a good argument for why election tech should be closed-
source.

------
ncmncm
In a word: yes.

People who know best have been raising the alarm for decades now, but in most
places it has only gotten worse. Kamala Harris entered public life over
securing California's voting processes. California has been a rare bright
spot.

It has been common to insist that equipment is not connected wirelessly and
not on the internet when in fact it connects via a cell phone, which is
readily cracked.

Even physical security is neglected: the "seals" used on ballot boxes are
easily spoofed, leaving no physical evidence of tampering.

The solution is the same everywhere: be patient. Let essential checking be
done. Nothing real hinges on finding out tomorrow instead of three days later.

------
zeruch
SV in general seems to be operating (for the most part) in "make X regardless
of privacy/security, to save time/effort on Y".

